# USB Media and shuffling



## tomlovesbacon (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes when you are in song view, you can hit shuffle to the right of play at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Heck I have it in the Gen 1 2014. Ask me how it works, quite poorly always starting off at the last song I was listening too. Its enough to make you crazy


----------

